# Pensacola Fairgrounds Gun Show



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Well, it's time for the Pensacola Fairgrounds gun show again this weekend...

Anyone planning to go?

Each time I waste $7 on it I promise myself I won't do it again...

If Deadeye Luke plans to be there - I suppose I'll go to get a few needed holsters.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Never been to the one at the fairgrounds......went to the Milton show this year, and found a few things.
Can you get any reloading stuff....powder..primers...ect there?....I didn't see any at the Milton show.


----------



## usouthnurse (Jun 28, 2009)

Second the Deadeye Luke holsters


----------



## JBurgess (Jul 19, 2012)

Does anyone know if they sell 1911 grips?


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

I might go,Dont think i've ever been to the show at the pensacola fairgrounds..


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Probably not. Too far and too much to get in.
What are this guy's holsters made of ? Are they leather, Kydex, nylon, what ? I need a holster for my CW9.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

welldoya said:


> Probably not. Too far and too much to get in.
> What are this guy's holsters made of ? Are they leather, Kydex, nylon, what ? I need a holster for my CW9.


He makes Kydex holsters. Simple, thin, relatively inexpensive....the most comfortable holster I have for my G29SF is a Dead Eye Luke.

http://deadeyeluke.com/

I need one for my XDS with TLR3 attached -- as well as one for my P9S and Romanian TTC Tokarev...

Shipping costs would probably equal or exceed the admission fee -- so I'll probably shell it out to go if he is there. I emailed Mark and I'll post his response as soon as I get one.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm going, I need to get rid of the ole pre 64....


----------



## wareagle50 (Aug 2, 2008)

Deadeye Luke will be there. Talked to him at the PCB show. Tell him the Remora holster guy sent ya.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Yep, just communicated with him on email. He will be there. He's hoping Capt Ron will stop by to see him -- he wants some shooting tips...


----------



## Bottlerocket (Aug 11, 2011)

Anyone know if the booths that sell reloading equip sell mil surplus powder? Looking to get some WC844 for my AR rounds.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

My friend Dean will be there selling reloading supplies, but his raw bullet stock is getting low. He's trying to narrow down to only the commomly used supplies because a lot of it isn't selling. He's usually in the back right corner, stop by and give him a little business.

BR, I haven't seen any 844 for sale in years and then only by folks like Hi Tech Ammo and Pat's Reloading Supplies. You may have to go with it's civilian counterpart (and more expensive) Win 748 or Hods. BLC-2. Too bad too, the pulldown powders sold for somewhere like $80 a jug, the WC820 (magnum pistol & M-1 carbine powder) was even cheaper. I'm afraid those went the way of the $.06 M-2 FMJFB bullet. hope you can scare some up somewhere.

Rick


----------



## BigH (May 2, 2012)

I'll be there for a while.


----------



## Bottlerocket (Aug 11, 2011)

shootnstarz said:


> My friend Dean will be there selling reloading supplies, but his raw bullet stock is getting low. He's trying to narrow down to only the commomly used supplies because a lot of it isn't selling. He's usually in the back right corner, stop by and give him a little business.
> 
> BR, I haven't seen any 844 for sale in years and then only by folks like Hi Tech Ammo and Pat's Reloading Supplies. You may have to go with it's civilian counterpart (and more expensive) Win 748 or Hods. BLC-2. Too bad too, the pulldown powders sold for somewhere like $80 a jug, the WC820 (magnum pistol & M-1 carbine powder) was even cheaper. I'm afraid those went the way of the $.06 M-2 FMJFB bullet. hope you can scare some up somewhere.
> 
> Rick


Its everywhere online.


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*kydex holsters*



scubapro said:


> He makes Kydex holsters. Simple, thin, relatively inexpensive....the most comfortable holster I have for my G29SF is a Dead Eye Luke.
> 
> http://deadeyeluke.com/
> 
> ...


 I tried making kydex sheaths for knives, easy to make once you get set up, HOWEVER, there is a secret to the forming process that escapes me? I could not get them to not scratch the blade . Wondering if they use some kind of spacing material between the gun and kydex? I would think it would scratch them easily. I know the factory made ones are good to go, but they are more than likely made on form machines of a sort a tad bigger or something. Process was really neat and great looking end product, just couldn't get past the scratched blades, so I dared not attempt a handgun. Anybody know the secret??


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Ill be there trying to dump a couple guns I took in on trade today


----------



## tonyd (Jun 6, 2011)

what you trying to sell
?


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Just posted in the for sale section


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

Just got 6x 8 lb's of 844 tryed to get some people on the from to go in but, couldn't get them to under stand about bulk buying and I wasn't going to put up all the money and let them have it for less then it cost, so just my and one more got it, they are now out of it. Just my 5 cents jj


----------



## Bottlerocket (Aug 11, 2011)

glassplus said:


> Just got 6x 8 lb's of 844 tryed to get some people on the from to go in but, couldn't get them to under stand about bulk buying and I wasn't going to put up all the money and let them have it for less then it cost, so just my and one more got it, they are now out of it. Just my 5 cents jj


Damn there would have been about 3 jugs less if I had skipped out on CMP today and went to the gun show instead. No real point in heading out there tomorrow lol. Thanks for the heads up, saved me $7


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Bottlerocket said:


> Its everywhere online.


 
OK, I stand corrected. 

Rick


----------



## Bottlerocket (Aug 11, 2011)

Well went today and as usual just a bunch of overpriced junk for the most part. Before people jump on me about how these guys have to make a profit, I will agree with you wholeheartedly. But when they have prices like $31 for a MagPul magazine, thats more than 100% markup from online and about 60% higher than most stores. The only "cheap" stuff is in fact cheap stuff. Its the only close gun show but maybe someday I'll learn to stop going unless I'm looking specifically for a used gun or a C&R item


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

Bottlerocket said:


> Well went today and as usual just a bunch of overpriced junk for the most part. Before people jump on me about how these guys have to make a profit, I will agree with you wholeheartedly. But when they have prices like $31 for a MagPul magazine, thats more than 100% markup from online and about 60% higher than most stores. The only "cheap" stuff is in fact cheap stuff. Its the only close gun show but maybe someday I'll learn to stop going unless I'm looking specifically for a used gun or a C&R item


Sounds like I did not miss anything. Same ole Same ole... :thumbdown:


----------

